# Wo setzt ihr Videoschnitt ein?



## goela (2. April 2003)

*Umfrage: Wo setzt ihr Videoschnitt ein?*

Hier könnt ihr detailiertere Infos angeben, wo für welchen Bereich ihr Videoschnitt einstetzt!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. April 2003)

Na da mach ich doch mal den Anfang und setz mein Häkchen bei "professionell".

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## goela (2. April 2003)

Ich setze Videoschnitt hauptsächlich im Bereich Hobby ein! Familienfilme, Urlaubsfilme.

Habe aber auch schon ein Werbevideo (Hobby) erstellt sowie einen Wettkampf (Sport) gefilmt und geschnitten.


----------



## trickyiki (4. April 2003)

habs bei experimentell geklickt, mach zwar machmal so auftragsarbeiten, ist aber noch nich professionell, wird aber hoffentlich mal dann dort landen


----------



## Patrick Kamin (5. April 2003)

*-*

Ich bin an der Uni im Bereich Videoschnitt tätig.


----------



## Gi.Joe (5. April 2003)

Professionel heisst für mich täglich Brot verdienen, deshalb habe ich Hobby abgestimmt.

Wenn meine SGI mit dme neuen Irix 6.5 läuft, hab ich endlich dv.codec unterstützung, dann gehst los  Noch den DigitalReciever dranhängen, und isch hab multimedia³ in töp quali und null fehlern


----------



## Keule (4. Mai 2003)

ich setze den videoschnitt eher privat ein um videos von kollegen zu schneiden oder test videos um spez. sachen zu.. ja testen


----------



## RARSV (19. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

ich setz Videobearbeitung teils als Hobby,
teils experimentell ein.
Muss aber in lezter Zeit auch immer öfter
im Job zum Schnittprogramm greifen (MG).
Da ist dann Adobe Premiere gefragt  

Beste Grüße
Andreas


----------



## urbeck (21. Mai 2003)

Moin,

bin gerade dabei, aus der experimentellen Phase in die professionelle überzugehen...


----------



## Erpel (28. Juni 2003)

Ich fang grad an Premiere zu lernen um Funmovies zu Spielen zu machen(1. Projekt GTA: VC fanfilm)


----------



## Keule (28. Juni 2003)

wenn der fertig ist, schick mir ne mail


----------



## zone (19. Juli 2003)

ich werd dann ab 21.8 auch professionel anklicken können, jetzt noch experimentell, da ich ab dann meine ausbildung als mediengestalter bild/ton anfangen kann!


----------



## daleIlowmo (20. August 2003)

Jo , also eigendlich müsste ich ja alles anklicken *gg* aber ich habe mal EXPErimentell gemacht weil das einfach am häufigsten ist...

aber villeicht sollte man die frage anderst stellen , ich denke jeder der ne kamara hat und halbwegs damit umgehen kann filmt sowohl uraub als auch mal freizeit und wird genauso mal n kurzfilm machen...


----------



## goela (20. August 2003)

Stimme ich Dir zu, aber es geht um das was man am häufigsten mit der Kamera bzw. Videoschnitt macht!


----------



## josDesign (26. August 2003)

Tja also ich benutze es auch nur mehr für Hobbyfilme. Hin und wieder, wenn ich und meine Freunde mit dem Bike ein paar Kurzvideos drehn mit einer Helmkamera dann spiele ich mich ein wenig, aber im großen und ganzen schnell einen Film auf CD bringen.

Mein größtes Problem ist aber noch immer Premiere! Beim Rendern schließt es sich. Weis wer warum?

Und mit Pinnacle is fast das selbe seit ein paar Monaten, nach dem 4-10 Bild rendern, schwapp - hängt die Kistn und bin traurig......   


Also so ganz tscheck i des ned


----------



## Spike (3. September 2003)

Ich nehmne Filme aus dem Fernseher mit meiner TVKarte auf und beschneide sie dann....
Für was andres benutz ich es eigentlich nich


----------



## CrytopX (4. September 2003)

Erstelle privat Kurzfilme über z.B. Familienmitglieder, Feiern, Partys,
aber auch Filmtrailerund Präsentationen.

Größtenteils Hobby, manchmal Professionel, d.h. ich bekomm da manchmal
Bares!


----------



## Bypass41 (9. September 2003)

Hi,

tja, natürlich auch Urlaub, Feiern etc. Experimentell ? Jaaa, Kurzfilme. Einen drehen wir gerade für eine Einrichtung, die Patienten mit einem Schädel-Hirn-Trauma betreuen. Der soll dann auch gefatzt werden und in Kinos laufen (Kurzfilmfestival o.Ä.), natürlich ehrenamtlich. Hab' auch schon für einen Werbeclip Bargeld bekommen.

Gruß


----------



## perico (25. Dezember 2003)

hobby wie: meinen kleinen sohn wie er gross wird zu filmen ,urlaub,hochzeiten,geburtstagen,  etc......

aber ich versuche immer regieanweisungen zu geben wie sie zu laufen haben was sie machen sollen usw,damit nerve ich zwar gewaltig aber wenn die leute denn ergebniss sehen dann staunen sie darüber und ich bin stolz....

naja ..macht halt spass..

gruss
perico


----------



## Old Maky (29. Dezember 2003)

Urlaubs- und Familienfilme, wenn die Zeit denn reicht....gefilmt ist schnell mal etwas, geschnitten und gestrählt braucht immer etwas übrige Zeit...

Ansonsten unabhängige Kurzfilmproduktionen mit dem kleinstmöglichen Budget 

Für den Job ab und zu mal ein Trailerchen oder Spötchen...


----------



## The-God (29. Februar 2004)

Einfach nur "Just 4 Fun"


----------



## JojoS (27. Juli 2004)

Ich habe schonmal 20.- € dafür gekriegt, aber ich glaub das zählt dann auch nicht als Professionell


----------



## rflx (26. Mai 2005)

hauptsächlich just 4 fun..! 

salü rflx


----------



## lichterlow (14. Juli 2005)

experimentell: ich verwende premiere zum erstellen von footage für live- visual-performances, ausserdem video-installation, kurzfilme (meist ohne schauspieler- bin nicht so ein freund von gespieltem....)


----------



## quicKThE1337haX0R (24. September 2005)

ich setz videoschnitt ein fuer meine movies von spielen...counterstrike movies oder pro evolution soccer 4 movies..dann setz ich das an


----------



## alexdang (15. Juni 2006)

bei mir findet der videoschnitt vor allem verwendung in kurzfilmen.
wobei ich anmerken muss, dass ich überwiegend mit Adobe Premiere und After Effects arbeite. 

hier 2 Beispiele: klickt auf die links und gebt mir 5 punkte!

"Matrix Wars"
http://www.big-fm.de/videocontest/sende.php?pageid=3&clipid=12010a90be9502f107a15d924b475b4c.mov



"Asian-Pavian"
http://www.big-fm.de/videocontest/sende.php?pageid=3&clipid=c593ea9ba6c33ff5b7241b4d1c82e25b.mov


Braucht ihr Hilfe in den 2 genannten Programmen? Ich bin zwar auch nur ein Amateur 
aber vllt kann ich euch ja helfen! cya alex


----------



## Bassment (16. Juli 2006)

ich bin freiberuflicher Mediengestalter und nutzt Videoschnitt in allem.....also hobby (Sk8board), xperimentell (visuals auf parties), und kommerziell (weil halt freiberuflich)...so...

wird aber alles mit liebe gemacht, und deshalb isset irgendwie nurn hobby


----------



## dixone (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich Grafiker, der zum Motiondesigner/Producer geworden ist...
Konzeption / Design / Animation / Schnitt


----------

